# صناعات من الرمل



## الزيدية (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني وأخواتي الكرام أود أن أسأل عن الرمل أرجو إفادتي في أسإلتي

ما هي مكونات الرمل الأحمر (الذي يوجد في الصحراء)؟
ماذا أستطيع أن أصنع من هذا الرمل؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## pmc (18 يوليو 2009)

رمل الاحمر مكون اغلبه من السيليكا
لا اعلم الصناعات التي ممكن تستخدمه لانه غير نقي، ولكن هناك ومن نفس النوعيه وتتواجد بالصحراء رمل ابيض ناصع البياض يستخدم لانتاج السيليكا والتي تستخدم في صناعات كثيره وهيه مرتفعه الثمن وتصنيعها لا يتطلب راس مال كبير
وشكرا


----------



## عبد الله الضلعي (18 يوليو 2009)

بامكانك معرفة الكثير عن الصناعات اللتي مصدرها الرمل الاحمر وذالك بالاطلاع على الكتب الخاصة بالصناعات الكيميائية بواسطة السيليكا


----------



## pmc (19 يوليو 2009)

يمكنك الاطلاع على المزيد من المعلومات وذلك بزياره الموقع التالي
http://www.nra.gov.jo/ar/index.php?option=com_*******&task=view&id=83&Itemid=148


----------



## الزيدية (21 يوليو 2009)

:20:أشكركم على الرد، ولكني أود معرفة الأشياء التي يدخل في تركيبها الرمل.


----------



## haleemart (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هى مكونات الطينات المعدنية pmc


----------



## سعيد الحيالي (21 مايو 2011)

مكونات الرمل الخاص بالبناء


----------

